# Snak shak



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi everyone;
I am always looking for new things for chloe to play with and hide in. I was wondering what everyone thinks of the snak shak for small animals. It is suppose to be 100% safe and edible for small animals, eventhough looking at whats in it I cannot see it being appealing for hedgies to eat. I just wanted to know would it be a safe in her cage for a little hiding place??

Please see the link from petsmart of the item I have :

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2753529

Thanx for any responses in advance!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Hedgehogs wil not eat it and it could habor mites since it's made with pine.


----------



## kelybely (Oct 19, 2010)

I would advise against it. My hedgehog got mites and I had one of those at the time and it was almost impossable to get rid of them at first even after being treated with revolution. But thats just my opinion.


----------

